# Anyone ever work for TriStar Snow and Ice in Illinois?



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking into working for a company this year called tristar snow and ice. not sure where exactly they are out of but im sure the chicagoland area. not to far into details yet, just inquiring about them and wondering if anyone on here works for or has worked for them. if you have any experience lets hear it. thanx


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*Tristar*

I GOT AN EMAIL FROM THEM TRISTARSNOW I SEEN THEM ON CRAIGSLIST I SENT THEM A EMAIL AN THEY SENT THIS BACK

We will call you next week to meet with someone. Our shop is located in Schaumburg.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

never heard of em, maybe that one guy got tired of us harrassin him and he finally changed his name...


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

well met with these guys last week. they are out of the schaumburg area. seemed like a real good put together outfit. good pay, real nice owners and a lot of long time employees. guess we'll see how the season goes. feelin pretty confident as of right now.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

What type of lots and what are they offering for pay as in hourly,by lot


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

seems like they do a bunch of medium size commercial, like individual larger stores in malls and some larger restaurant lots. dont really wanna discuss pay but im happy with it.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

How long did it take them to call you and for the meet

they sent me an email saying they would call me and someone will meet me


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't heard of them. Hopefully you have a good season.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1071056 said:


> How long did it take them to call you and for the meet
> 
> they sent me an email saying they would call me and someone will meet me


they said theyd call me after the holiday ( labor day weekend ) and they gave me a call on thursday, met up with them on friday.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Thankx what is your thought of them will they be a good one or one like snobiz


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Let me know how it goes, I still need to put my plow to work. Been getting the same thing, "Call back beginning of October"


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1071096 said:


> Thankx what is your thought of them will they be a good one or one like snobiz


i have a good feeling, seemed like a good company and good people to work for. been around for a while with a lot of long time subs.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

thankx metal i worked my [email protected]@ off last season chasing the money for repairs an new equiment then for contactors to play games in the end with my hard earned money i hope your right dont want to work for contractors that dont pay


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

So has anyone worked for them?


----------



## salt guy (Nov 7, 2009)

what is the owners name. i think i might know this company.


----------

